# 120cm Office Tank



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

This is sort of a double post....just wanted to start an official thread for this finished layout. Here is the link to the "original" thread.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...rdeners-association/46047-120cm-perfecto.html

This layout is in a waiting room. Hopefully it makes the wait a little less boring. 

Hope you enjoy...




























Capacity: 75 Gallons
Dimensions: 120x45x55cm
pH: 6.6
KH: 8
GH: 7

Lighting: 4x55 Power Compact(2x6700k + 2x9325k) On a timer for 7 hours a day.

CO2: Pressurized C02 with reactor

Fertilization: Maintain 10-20ppm of NO3, 1-2ppm of PO4, 15-30ppm of K, and dose 5ml of TMG daily.

Substrate: Soil Master Select

Flora: Taxiphyllum alternans, Bolbitis heudelotii, Anubias Barteri, Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite', Anubias barteri var. nana, Lilaeopsis, Pogostemon stellatus 'Broad Leaf', Didiplis diandra, Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia, Cryptocoryne parva, Cryptocoryne wendtii 'bronze', Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green', Cryptocoryne wendtii 'red', Ludwigia brevipes

Fauna: Rasbora Hengeli, Otocinclus, Caridina japonica, Puntius titteya

Thanks for looking.

jB


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

*bows* teach me ur ways


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very nice, Jason.

The bolbitis stops it from looking too neat.

Love the hardscape too.

What CO2 levels are you running?


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

When I first saw the hardscape layout, I didn't like the rocks or the wood, but now it's grown in it looks awesome. Just goes to show you can never tell how a layout will turn out. Nicely done,

Tom


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys....

Martial -  My ways are plenty of mistakes and not being afraid to change things just when you think you have learned how to do it

George - Thanks for the comments. The tank is certainly one i was not ever planning to enter in a competition or anything. I get to the office about once every 3-4 weeks where i do some trimming and a 30% WC. The idea was to create a peaceful/easy layout. I knew i wouldnt be able to get there often, so i didnt do anything crazy or original with it. I feared that doing something like that would just fall flat with my inability to get there often and really be anal with it

The CO2 is a reactor....running about 3-4 bubbles a second.

messy - The hardscape is a little different i guess. I worked with what i had. At this stage of the game it seems that you have to really collect some "super" pieces of rock or wood to do anything that will compete (not that i planned to compete with this one), but i am just too old and busy to be running around obsessed with shipping unique rock from other countries or storing 500 lbs of wood for that perfect layout. At this time i try to use what little i have and try to envision a final product.

Happy Holidays guys

jB


----------



## Little (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello,
Really nice layout 
I just wanted to ask what was the filter and the filtration medias?

Thank you


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Little 

The filter is an xp3 with an inline reactor and heater.

The media is floss and bionoodles only.

Thanks

jB


----------



## Little (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Very nice aquascape. Nice composition!
What kind of foreground Lilaeopsis Mauritiana or Lilaeopsis brasiliensis?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I believe it is the brasiliensis variety.

jB


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

Great looking tank, nice job Jason!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Excellent! But I have to say the long piece of driftwood detracts overall from the layout, IMHO.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice Jason! That's your best scape yet!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice. I love the contribution from the crypts. Scaping in low-maintainence setups is a whole different art than just tossing some stemmies together.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Twilo and Leonard - Thanks for the encouragement It is very nice of you both to take a second to write a comment

Raul - Yeah, i see what you are saying. I do kind of like it though. Its like a handle.....you could pick the whole scape up with it

Ajax - You encourage me to keep doing more 

guaiac_boy - absolutely!! I really like how the larger crypts make themselves into accents of the bolbitus. It was certainly a new challenge to work with more static plants I am fairly pleased with the results.....i just think it is such a peaceful layout and that is exactly what i hoped to achieve.

Thanks again for the comments and encouragement.

jB


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

i like the idea but the drifwood arrengement could have been better, nice looking tought!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Solid JB-- very solid tank . Great impression. Wood like that is tougher to work with than it looks. You did a nice job with it for sure.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

hedson - Can you offer some explanation on what you would have done differently with the wood that would have made it better? 

Jeff - Thanks for the encouragement.

Thanks

jB


----------



## addo (Apr 25, 2007)

Tank looks swell!
I love Rasbora Hengeli, how big is that schoal?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love everything about your tank. The contrasts of colors, leaf textures, hardscape.... it' all so interesting and everywhere you look there's something different to catch your eye.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

addo - I love them too....they are really cool. I guess there are about 40-50 in there

Tex Gal - Thank you for taking a second to tell me your thoughts

jB


----------



## nationof2 (Jun 28, 2006)

Good growth... wish we had stuff like that at my office.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

beautiful job!!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thank you wrkucera and nationof2

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

This layout was featured on Aqu Agora a really cool French board.

Kookaburra had me do an interview that was really fun The interview is in French (Kookaburra tells me it will be translated at some point), however you can use the link below for a google translation.

Special thanks to Kookaburra and the members of Aqu Agora.

Please let me know if you have any questions about the interview

Untranslated....
http://www.aquagora.fr/Le-bac-de-l-hiver-2007-8

Translated...
http://translate.google.com/transla...v=/search?q=jason+baliban&start=20&hl=en&sa=N

jB


----------



## Garuf (Mar 23, 2008)

Where have all the photo's gone?


----------

